# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  La nueva EDAR de Hellín entrará en funcionamiento a finales del mes de marzo

## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/2011/02/la-nueva-eda...%28iAgua.es%29
La nueva EDAR de Hellín entrará en funcionamiento a finales del mes de marzo

Mie, 16 feb, 2011

Depuración,
La Dirección General del Agua del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino ha invertido, a través de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS), 8.557.047 euros en la construcción la Estación Depuradora de Aguas Residuales (EDAR) de Hellín (Albacete).

La presidenta de la CHS, Charo Quesada, y el teniente de alcalde de Hellín, Ramón García, visitaron ayer las obras de esta instalación, cuyos trabajos está previsto que terminen a finales del próximo mes de marzo, coincidiendo con el inicio del funcionamiento en pruebas de la planta.

La nueva EDAR de Hellín permitirá tratar 12.500 metros cúbicos diarios; es decir, el equivalente al agua generada por una población de hasta 60.000 habitantes (el municipio hellinero tiene una población estable de unos 30.000 habitantes -40.000 en periodos vacacionales-).

El objetivo de esta ampliación es proporcionar la infraestructura suficiente al municipio de Hellín (casco urbano y 12 pedanías) para tratar sus vertidos hasta alcanzar la calidad requerida en la legislación vigente, de tal manera que el efluente tratado pueda ser reutilizado para riego o vertido al Río Mundo, disponiendo a tal efecto de un tratamiento terciario. El volumen de agua a tratar actualmente, así como el grado de contaminación con que llega el agua a la planta, hacen que el actual sistema de depuración de que dispone Hellín haya quedado obsoleto, siendo insuficiente para satisfacer las necesidades de la ciudad.

La ampliación de la EDAR se ubica en los mismos terrenos ocupados actualmente por la depuradora existente (paraje de Mingogil), la cual dispone de tecnología de lagunaje y cuyo efluente va a parar al río Mundo. La antigua depuradora estaba formada por una serie de lagunas de distintas formas y dimensiones que conforman el proceso de depuración existente.

Para obtener los rendimientos previstos, la EDAR dispone en su línea de agua de un proceso biológico con reducción de nutrientes seguido de una desinfección, además de garantizarse la estabilidad del fango generado en el proceso. Por zonas, en la Línea de Agua tiene un Pretratamiento consistente en un tanque de tormentas; un pozo de gruesos; un bombeo de elevación de agua bruta; un desbaste de sólidos gruesos y finos; un desarenador-desengrasador (aireado); y un by-pass del efluente pretratado, con regulación y medida de caudal.

Por su parte, el Tratamiento de Pluviales incluye un decantador primario, mientras que el Tratamiento biológico constará de una cámara anaerobia para eliminación de fósforo por vía biológica; un reactor biológico de aeración prolongada, con eliminación de nitrógeno; un decantador secundario; y las instalaciones para eliminación de fósforo vía química, para emergencias.

En cuanto al Tratamiento Terciario, la EDAR cuenta con un depósito de tratamiento fisicoquímico; un decantador lamelar; un edificio de filtración de membranas en discos filtrantes; un sistema de desinfección por ultravioleta; y medidores de de caudal.

En la Línea de Fangos, la ampliación incluye un bombeo de recirculación de fangos biológicos a reactor; un bombeo de extracción de fangos en exceso a espesamiento; un espesador por flotación de los fangos en exceso; un espesador por gravedad de los fangos primarios (tratamiento de pluviales); un depósito de mezcla de fangos espesados; el acondicionamiento y deshidratación mecánica de fangos estabilizados y espesados; y una tolva de almacenamiento de fangos deshidratados.

Una vez ejecutada la ampliación de la depuradora, su efluente cumplirá de manera continua y estable la siguiente calidad mínima: DBO5 (20 mg/litro); DQO (80 mg/litro); Sólidos en Suspensión (20 mg/litro); Nitrógeno Total (15 mg/litro); Fósforo Total (2 mg/litro); Características Biológicas (Sin Gérmenes Patógenos).

Por su parte el fango, además de estabilizado será sometido a un proceso de espesado y deshidratación mecánica, debiendo cumplir los siguientes parámetros: Estabilidad (menos del 65 por ciento en peso de sólidos volátiles); y Sequedad (más de 25 por ciento de reducción de agua).

----------


## Salut

Por fin el río Mundo dejará de ser Inmundo  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Bromas aparte, hacía mucha falta. Era una cantidad de agua muy importante que ponía en grave riesgo de eutrofización al pantano de Camarillas.

----------


## perdiguera

Esa es una excelente noticia que permitirá, cuando entre en explotación, una mejora sensible de la calidad de las aguas que se vierten al río Mundo.
A veces hay que gastar dinero en el hormigón y en las obras públicas para mejorar la calidad de vida.

----------

